# deviantART alternative?



## Dabow (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Ihr Lieben =)

Ich bin sehr gerne auf deviantART und suche schon lange eine vergleichbare Seite.
Kennt jmd. eine Gute?

Freu mich über jeden Tipp


----------



## tonygt (19. Januar 2011)

Warum willst du ne alternative ich find deviant art super kann stunden auf der seite verbringen ^^


----------



## Legendary (19. Januar 2011)

Oo

Es gibt KEINE Alternatve zu DeviantART. Das wäre der Vergleich wie Facebook zu ner anderen Social Seite...es gibt KEINE vergleichbare.


----------



## tonygt (19. Januar 2011)

Sagt mal an wie ihr auf Deviant Art heisst mich würde eure Bilder intressieren ^^
Ich heiss Tonygt1991


----------



## Yadiz (19. Januar 2011)

<< Shalacuda :>


----------



## Keelin20 (20. Januar 2011)

Doch, es gibt eine gute Alternative zu DeviantArt. Dort findet man tausende hochwertiger Bilder zu den Thematiken Fantasy, SciFi, Horror und AnimeManga.
Ich find die Seite besser als DeviantArt, aber es kommt immer drauf an was man sucht.

Hier der Link zu Altenative: http://www.epilogue.net 

In der linken Rubrik auf "Fantasy Art" dann kommt ihr zu den einzelnen Rubriken. Auch in der Suche findet ihr so manche Sahneschnitten an Bildern, blos die Seite ist englisch und die Begriffe sind englisch einzugeben. Für Burg eben Castle. Dann findet man z.b. wunderschöne Burgen in einer Nebelsuppe usw. Einfach nur toll


----------



## Shiv0r (20. Januar 2011)

Nunja, für digitale Sachen ist wohl http://www.cgsociety.org/ das non plus ultra und nicht deviantart


----------



## Gfiti (28. Januar 2011)

Kommt halt drauf an für was genau du dich interessierst, was was genau wie deviantArt ist kenn ich leider nicht. 

Wenn du dich für Fotos interessiert ist *Flickr* vieleicht was für dich 

lg G-Fiti


----------



## Fanatican (29. Januar 2011)

Ich kenn auch keine gut vergleichbare Seite 
Ich heiß auf DeviantArt genau gleich wie hier, "Fanatican"


----------

